# Almost Iris' Turn



## HungryFox (Feb 6, 2020)

Poor girl is SO uncomfortable!

The EARLIEST possible 145 day date would be 3/25 for her.
This is her 2F. She had quads first time.
Udder today is a bit bigger.
I haven't checked ligs cause that makes her bolt, I need a helper.
She's gone from cranky nasty Herd Queen to sweet and loving. Hope that continues.
Poor dear cannot get comfy. She's been up and down, never fully lays down.

She has not dropped at all. Based on her size and discomfort, I'm thinking there's too much baby in there for me to see a good drop.
Will she make it 5 more days? (She better, Honey and baby are in the stall!)
What's your guess?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She is big! Good luck!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

HungryFox said:


> Poor girl is SO uncomfortable!
> 
> The EARLIEST possible 145 day date would be 3/25 for her.
> This is her 2F. She had quads first time.
> ...


Can you make a big fluffy pile of hay or straw for her to be able to lay in and try get comfy and laid down so she can rest better maybe. Or maybe a part of a bale for her to lean against good.


----------



## HungryFox (Feb 6, 2020)

Their shed was just fully cleaned out yesterday and new hay put down. Hopefully that will be more comfortable for her, but she enjoys the sun so maybe she won't go in.
Amazing how much compacts just since January Thaw clean out. Although, they're very wasteful with the hay bags and we have just installed a hay feeder that hopefully will be lower waste. Always something needing to be fix when you have goats.

I originally expected a solid 2 weeks between Honey and Iris going. Evidence is saying I don't have that much time at all. How long do you wait to evict your mamas and kids from the birthing stall?


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

True, not only joy becoming a mother ...


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

HungryFox said:


> Their shed was just fully cleaned out yesterday and new hay put down. Hopefully that will be more comfortable for her, but she enjoys the sun so maybe she won't go in.
> Amazing how much compacts just since January Thaw clean out. Although, they're very wasteful with the hay bags and we have just installed a hay feeder that hopefully will be lower waste. Always something needing to be fix when you have goats.
> 
> I originally expected a solid 2 weeks between Honey and Iris going. Evidence is saying I don't have that much time at all. How long do you wait to evict your mamas and kids from the birthing stall?


I have an extra stall. So when i clean it out i close the door so i dont have to clean it again. . Lol. That is on my to do list this week... i have one due 4 april. . If you do not have an extra... watch mama for signs of labor and clean like a mad person? Probably when kids drop or you see mucus.


----------



## HungryFox (Feb 6, 2020)

Looking plump today.

Snow storm forecast tomorrow.
Is she going to choose then, while I cannot send Honey and her kid outside?


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Maybe she likes their company for a beginning? Mine used to "clean a corner" from even much higher ranked goats during preparation phase.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Good luck!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If the weather is too cold for baby, then no, not good to allow them out and about.


----------



## HungryFox (Feb 6, 2020)

Oooh. Crooked tail.
Soft, mush poop.

Girl child said at evening feed she had a little red mucous.


I pulled her into the stall, evicted poor Honey to the adult pasture, evicted the poor 8 week old wethers to the doeling pasture, and have Honey's baby bunked up with tiny 8 week runt in the The Kid Jail.

After I did that, Iris has been obsessively eating the hay under the rack that Honey's baby was sleeping on (I literally cleaned the stall this AM, it's fresh.) I'm guessing that's a hormone thing.

I might just sit and stay a while!
(And Rabbit Delilah is at day 30, Rabbit Cara at 28.) So many babies about to arrive.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

HungryFox said:


> Oooh. Crooked tail.
> Soft, mush poop.
> 
> Girl child said at evening feed she had a little red mucous.
> ...


She looks good. But when did you do copper last? She has a very fishy lookin tail to me.


----------



## HungryFox (Feb 6, 2020)

Sfgwife said:


> She looks good. But when did you do copper last? She has a very fishy lookin tail to me.


My herd gets a bolus every 3 months, plus a special order mineral.
Recently added Replamin.
My well water is devil's drink apparently.

I've been sitting here for 3 hours.
Nothing happening other than lots of rare love from her and wet poop.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Any babies yet?


----------



## HungryFox (Feb 6, 2020)

Nothing!

Worried it has something to do with the bout of loose poop?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Get a fecal done for worms and worms.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

C'MON, Babies!!!


----------



## HungryFox (Feb 6, 2020)

Finally!


She dropped, bagged up, started mucous, and birthed in one afternoon.

2 girls of 3.
One is a little runty.


I would like to know how the cream and white goats made brown...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## alicejane (Jan 15, 2014)

White & creme equal brown means they probably had darker genes in their blood. Kind of like when light hair humans give birth to red hair babies it goes back in their genes. Shows up sooner or later. They are beautiful.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

so cute!! congratulations!
Not sure what the sire looks like, but all of them seem to be gold just like mama. 
The kids will most likely lighten up as they get older.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Huzzah!!!! So glad she had them finally. Congrats on the doe to buck ratio!!!!!


----------



## HungryFox (Feb 6, 2020)

Dad is...white.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute, congrats.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

The sire looks to be light gold. The way I understand it, 
White covers what is actually there. So if you have a white goat, it's not really white. It's either light gold or another pattern with abundant white overlay. 
I'm getting a new buckling this year he is all white but has a brown and black patch on his leg. 
He is buckskin with abundant white overlay.


----------

